# Eaglewings signs



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I ask Dan to make me a sign way back at the KC show.
Took me along time to get back with him.
then it arrived a few days after our Sept steam up.
and the past months its been in the box waiting a place to be hung.
well winter is here and still no out door place but for now I did place it in the train shop.









He did a great job as always and made it just for our GRR.
thanks Dan.
sorry it took so long to post.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty the sign came out great! 
Now you need one of the bridge!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes Dan does nice work doesnt he? heres miny sign......


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I purchased one of their generic ones at the HAGRS show. They do indeed do nice work!


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

For some reason I'm thinking of Jeff Foxworthy!!! 
OH YA Here's you're sign!


----------

